# New Toy



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

Just got it today in really good shape , got it for what I thought was cheap 2000 it's an 07 Kazuma Mammoth 800 4X4


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Nice give it a good going over and all should be good.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

we did 1 of those a little while back ,put a honda 350 rancher engine an rear end in it


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

Well hope I don't need to do anything like that with it for a long while , runs real strong right now. Got yelled at by the wife for spinning the tires on the street .
She said atleast wait till I get it to the mud before I break it LOL

But still have a lot to do to it first . snorkel ,tunes , winch ,and a top to start


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Sounds like my wife lol.So that 800 runs good ? I see a custom lift in your future also.


----------

